# how to get notes/highlights off kindle and printed?



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Is it possible for me to basically print off what I've made notes on in a kindle book?
I've got a textbook on my kindle so if I can do that it would be helpful for an open note test we have coming up.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

In a Kindle book it's very easy - just go to kindle.amazon.com and log in - you can view all highlights and notes from your Kindle books and you can print from there. Alternatively, you can plug your Kindle into your computer and locate and open myclippings.txt but the first option is quicker and allows you to view only highlights/notes from one book at a time (myclippings.txt includes all Kindle books).

If it's not a Kindle book, if you got the ebook somewhere else, you have to use the second option.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks! I felt silly once you said kindle.com I forgot all about having that site to look at my notes.


----------



## Alchemy (Jan 31, 2011)

It's a real shame you cannot transfer your notes and clippings wirelessly to another PC for non-Amazon bought books. "Plugging-in" seems very old fashioned and a bit labor-intensive when you only need a paragraph or two, but often.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you are syncing -- which may not have been a feature when this thread was started -- you may be able to pull up the notes via Kindle for PC and print from there. You'd probably have to do a 'copy and paste' into Wordpad or something like it -- but still, no wire necessary. I'm fairly sure this will work for Amazon content.

I know Amazon does sync 'other content' -- for example if I send something via Send to Kindle or by emailing and it's archived at Amazon. I've had bookmark points saved, I know. I pretty much don't take notes, though, on the Kindle, so have no idea if those would be saved on a non-Amazon purchased document. I think _so_ but I'm not sure as I've never tried it.


----------



## Alchemy (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks you very much for your reply, Ann. Unfortunately I am unable to find the notes/clippings with Kindle for PC, even after syncing within the program and the Kindle itself.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm. . . .well, maybe someone whose taken some notes or clipped something will be able to help. . . . . I assume they're there; the question is whether/how they're accessible. . . . . .I'll do some experimenting too, if I have time.  I don't use the K4PC often enough to be sure of all the controls.


----------



## Yoji Biomehanika (Aug 8, 2012)

Not sure, maybe this will help you http://www.claybavor.com/clipper/index.php It displays all the content of myclippings file, whether it's bought from Amazon or sent using other means.


----------



## Alchemy (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Yoji, but that still requires plugging in the Kindle. I am hoping I can access the clippings.txt wirelessly.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

You can't.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes. You can.  I just did it.

It's a bit cumbersome, but it works:


After you take a note in a book on the Kindle, do a 'sync and check'.

Then open K4PC.  Open the same book and there will be a small icon on the left like a page with a bookmark on it.  That's your note.  (You may need to do a sync to make sure it picked up what you just did on the kindle itself.)

When you click that, it will take you to where the note is in the book.  Click the symbol there and your note will display.

You can do a copy on that text and paste it into whatever program you want on your computer.  Of course, it won't have any particular formatting, but it will at least have the words.

I used a book that I'd gotten from Amazon. . . .I do not know if the same process would work on a personal document that you'd sent and was archived at Amazon.  I suspect so, but can't be sure.  Unless it's a PDF; they work differently.


----------



## Alchemy (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for trying to help Ann. I tried that method and couldn't get it to work for Amazon books. Also the titles that are not from Amazon don't seem to show up in Kindle for PC.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not sure why copying isn't working for you but, yes, it's true that personal documents don't show up in Kindle for PC or Mac at all. . . .but, on the other hand, you should have any number of other programs that will open them. . . . . . .


----------

